# Red Mountain Pass Zone



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

Anyone on here in the Red Mtn Pass zone? I'm fairly new to Ridgway and looking for ski partners. 

Jason


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea Jason I live in Palisade but own mining claims across the road from Silverton Mountain and I ski Red Mtn area all season long. There are an awful lot of good backcountry skiers in Rigeway so you should have an easy time linking up with the locals.....pm me and we can talk offline

cheers


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey J,

Names Ryan and I live in Ridgway. Ski up on Red some. If you ever need a partner shoot me a pm.


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

*ski*

Hey Ryan, I sent you a pm with contact info


----------

